# Ghế massage Toshiko có tốt không? Có nên mua không?



## toshikovn (6/2/21)

Ghế massage Toshiko có tốt không là câu hỏi của nhiều khách hàng khi biết đến thương hiệu ghế massage Toshiko. Để lý giải những thắc mắc của khách hàng, Toshiko xin đưa ra bài viết dưới đây.




MC Quyền Linh tin dùng Ghế massage Toshiko để thư giãn sau khi làm việc căng thẳng
>> Có thể bạn quan tâm: Ghế massge Toshiko T12
*Ghế massage Toshiko có tốt không? Những điểm mới của các dòng ghế massage*
Các dòng ghế massage của Toshiko đều được áp dụng công nghệ Nhật Bản vào trong quá trình sản xuất và sử dụng. Ghế massage đều được tích hợp các tính năng massage mang đến cho người tiêu dùng được sử dụng đầy đủ những tính năng vượt trội.
Tất cả các dòng ghế massage của Toshiko đều được sử dụng các con lăn 3D, 4D có khả năng tì, ray, miết, đấm,… tạo cảm giác giảm các cơn đau mỏi cho người sử dụng. Làm giải tỏa stress, hỗ trợ điều trị các bệnh lý về xương khớp.
Ngoài ra, ghế massage của Toshiko còn có chế độ massage nhiệt hồng ngoại. Với chức năng massage nhiệt hồng ngoại tại vùng lưng giúp giãn nở các mạch máu, giúp tuần hoàn máu trong cơ thể và cải thiện khả năng cung cấp oxy, đào thải độc tố, giúp quá trình lưu thông máu tốt hơn, giảm đau nhanh chóng.
*Các chế độ massage khác như:
Chế độ massage không trọng lực*
Với phương pháp massage không trọng lực ở vị trí trọng số bằng không, các con lăn massage có tiếp xúc tốt hơn với khu vực thắt lưng, đảm bảo rằng toàn bộ cơ thể tận hưởng một massage hiệu quả, giảm căng thẳng và stress hiệu quả. Nhờ đó giúp tăng cường tuần hoàn máu, giảm áp lực lên cột sống, cải thiện hệ hô hấp.
*Đa dạng các chế độ massage
Massage tự động*
Khả năng massage tự động toàn thân với tất cả các chức năng trong khoảng thời gian 15 phút. Nhanh chóng phục hồi sức khỏe, thư giãn, giảm nhức mỏi cơ thể. Các kỹ thuật massage được mô phỏng tự nhiên như bàn tay con người: Miết, miết vỗ, vỗ đánh, ấn đấm, ấn huyệt, bóp đẩy…
*Massage vùng riêng biệt*
Lợi thế của Ghế massage Toshiko đó chính là khả năng điều chỉnh riêng biệt các vùng massage theo ý muốn người sử dụng như vùng cổ, vùng chân, vùng thắt lưng, vùng mông,…
*Hệ thống túi khí dày đặc *
Hệ thống túi khí dày đặc, được phân bố đều khắp bề mặt ghế: cánh tay, vai, bắp chân, bàn chân và hoạt động theo chương trình đã lập trình sẵn. Các túi khí bóp nhả nhẹ nhàng giúp cải thiện tốt quá trình lưu thông máu, thúc đẩy điều hoà huyết áp, giảm tê mỏi, căng cứng.
*Một số ghế massage khác còn có chức năng dò tìm huyệt đạo *
Toshiko Viêt Nam giới thiệu sản phẩm Ghế Massage T65: Hệ thống quét 3D thông minh dò tìm chính xác vị trí các huyệt đạo trên người, ghế sẽ tự động điều chỉnh sao cho phù hợp với kích thước cơ thể nên bất kỳ ai cũng sử dụng được. Chính vì thế mà bạn sẽ nhanh chóng cắt đứt các cơn đau nhức, cơ thể như được tiếp thêm nguồn năng lượng vô tận khi bạn ngồi ghế massage Toshiko T65.




MC Quyền Linh tin dùng Ghế massage Toshiko để thư giãn sau khi làm việc căng thẳng
>> Có thể bạn quan tâm: Ghế massge Toshiko T8
*Lợi ích của dùng ghế massage để trả lời cho câu hỏi ghế massage Toshiko có tốt không*
*Giảm thiểu mệt mỏi *
Các nghiên cứu ngày nay chỉ ra rằng phương pháp trị liệu bằng ghế massage giúp giảm thiểu đáng kể các triệu chứng căng thẳng cả về thể chất lẫn tâm lý con người. Một ví dụ đơn giản, khi thực hiện một thí nghiệm nhỏ trên cơ thể con người, các biện pháp tiêu thụ oxy, huyết áp, mức cortisol trong nước bọt đều thấp hơn sau quá trình sử dụng ghế massage từ 10 – 15 phút.
* Thư giãn, làm giảm căng cơ*
Cơ thể con người là một cỗ máy hết sức thông minh. Khi bạn làm việc quá sức, cơ thể bạn sẽ bắt đầu lên tiếng, các khối cơ sẽ trở nên căng cứng và đau nhức. Đây chính là những dấu hiệu cho thấy đã đến lúc cơ thể bạn cần được chăm sóc. Thay vì mặc kệ những triệu chứng trên và tiếp tục công việc, hãy lắng nghe cơ thể bạn và dành nhiều thời gian hơn để nghỉ ngơi một cách hợp lý.
Ghế massage toàn thân là một giải pháp lý tưởng giúp bạn thư giãn và tận hưởng cuộc sống trọn vẹn trong căn hộ hiện đại của chính mình. Các bài massage, đặc biệt là các bài massage với chế độ đa năng sẽ giúp bạn giảm chứng căng cơ, loại bỏ các cơn đau nhức và giúp thả lỏng cơ thể. Sau một ngày làm việc đầy căng thẳng và mệt mỏi thì việc tận hưởng thời gian bên chiếc ghế massage chính là món quà tuyệt vời đến từ thiên đường dành cho chính bản thân bạn
*Cải thiện lưu lượng máu*
Có 2 thành phần trong ghế massage giúp cải thiện lưu lượng máu. Đầu tiên chính là các bài massage cơ giới tác động trực tiếp lên cơ thể con người bao gồm các chuyển động xoa bóp, nhào, lăn, đập, kẹp. Các con lăn massage sẽ di chuyển và ray nhấn tại các
điểm huyệt quan trọng trên cơ thể, giúp thúc đẩy tuần hoàn máu, cải thiện lưu lượng máu trong cơ thể. Tham khảo ngay các mẫu ghế massage 2018 với tính năng massage Toshiko.




Sự tin dùng của khách hàng là câu trả lời tốt nhất cho câu hỏi: “ghế massage Toshiko có tốt không”
*Điều này góp phần giúp:*
     Gia tăng tốc độ phục hồi sau chấn thương
     Đào thải độc tố khỏi cơ thể con người
     Kích thích en-đô-phin, giúp cơ thể đối phó đau đớn và căng thẳng
Thành phần thứ hai giúp cải thiện lưu lượng máu chính là tính năng massage không trọng lực, ghế được ngả và đưa cơ thể về vị trí cân bằng, giúp giảm trọng lực và áp lực lên phần xương cột sống, tản đều áp lực cho cả cơ thể Tại vị trí không trọng lực này, lượng máu được đưa đi toàn bộ các vùng trên cơ thể, giúp cải thiện tuần hoàn máu.
Bạn hãy xem qua một số mẫu ghế massage không trọng lực để có thể lựa chọn cho mình một chiếc ghế massage chăm sóc sức khỏe tốt.
*Tăng cường hệ miễn dịch*
Có thể bạn chưa biết nhưng một bài massage toàn thân 45 phút giúp làm tăng lượng tế bào lympho trong cơ thể. Lympho là các tế bào bạch huyết giúp bảo vệ cơ thể và chống lại các bệnh tật, chịu trách nhiệm cho các phản ứng miễn dịch của cơ thể. Khi cơ thể gia tăng sản sinh lympho, điều này có nghĩa là cơ thể bạn sẽ ít nguy cơ bị bệnh hơn và hệ miễn dịch của cơ thể có khả năng chống chọi lại với các bệnh thường gặp như cảm lạnh, sốt hay cảm cúm thông thường.
Theo các chuyên gia, mỗi lần sử dụng ghế massage là đủ để sản xuất và đo lường những thay đổi đáng kể đối với phản ứng nội tiết và miễn dịch của cơ thể.
*Huy động tuần hoàn bạch huyết*
Hệ thống bạch huyết có vai trò quan trọng tương đương với vòng tuần hoàn máu trong cơ thể con người. Đây chính là mạng lưới thoát nước, giúp cân bằng chất lỏng trong cơ thể và bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi bị nhiễm trùng.
Trong khi tim sẽ bơm máu đi khắp cơ thể thì bạch huyết lại không được tác dùng lực để đưa chúng đi khắp cơ thể. Bạch huyết chỉ di chuyển trong cơ thể khi bạn hô hấp và hoạt động các cơ. Chính vì vậy, khi bạn ít vận động, dịch bạch huyết sẽ có xu hướng tích tụ trong cơ thể, dẫn đến viêm nhiễm.
Hy vọng với bài viết về ghế massage mà Toshiko đưa ra sẽ mang nhiều kiến thức đến cho người sử dụng về chủ đề “Ghế massage Toshiko có tốt không”. Nếu bạn quan tâm tới sản phẩm, vui lòng tham khảo dòng ghế massage Toshiko tại đây: Ghế massage Toshiko


----------

